# Start stop system not working



## wassi104 (Dec 15, 2011)

Hey everyone just curious, why does my start stop sometimes work, and sometimes doesn’t. I know it has to do with how warm the engine and cabin is, and energy demand. But after driving for an hour on the highway, coming to a stop, why wouldn’t it work? 

Is there something wrong? 

Thanks


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

Why not open the provided OM and read what it says.


----------



## socialD (Sep 19, 2011)

If there's an error it will actually show an error message rather than just the not available icon.

Requirements for the engine to automatically switch off:
The driver must be wearing their seat belt.
The driver door must be closed.
The engine hood must be closed.
The engine must have reached minimum operating temperature.
For vehicles with Climatronic: the temperature inside the vehicle must be within the pre-set temperature range and the humidity must not be too high.
The windshield defrost function must not be switched on.
The vehicle battery must be sufficiently charged.
The vehicle battery temperature must not be too low or too high.
The vehicle must not be on a steep incline.
The vehicle must not be in reverse gear.
The vehicle must not be in off-road mode.
Requirements for the engine to automatically restart

The engine may restart automatically under the following conditions:
If the vehicle interior becomes very hot or very cold.
If the vehicle rolls forward or backward.
If the vehicle battery voltage lowers.
If the steering wheel is moved.
Conditions that require a manual engine start

You must restart the engine manually if:
The driver door is opened.
The engine hood is opened.
Manually activating and deactivating the Start-stop system
Press the m/k/n544MK button ⇒ Fig. 121  to deactivate the system. If Start-stop has been deactivated, the indicator light in the button comes on.
Press the m/k/n544MK button ⇒ Fig. 121  again to reactivate the system.
Every time the m/k/n544MK button is pressed, the Start-stop system status is shown in the instrument cluster display.

If Start-stop switches the engine off, it will restart if you press the m/k/n544MK button.

When driving through water.
When towing a trailer.


----------



## wassi104 (Dec 15, 2011)

Thanks for the reply. I don’t understand why it’s not working the. All the parameters are met. Even after driving for a while it still won’t shut off after I come to a stop. Is there a way to reset it?


----------



## JSWTDI09 (Feb 22, 2009)

wassi104 said:


> Thanks for the reply. I don’t understand why it’s not working the. All the parameters are met. Even after driving for a while it still won’t shut off after I come to a stop. Is there a way to reset it?


If all of the requirements are met and it still doesn't work right - there is something wrong. If you know someone with a VW specific scan tool, you could scan for fault codes (there is probably one or more). However, your best bet is probably a visit to your VW dealer. You paid for an excellent warranty, you might as well use it.

Have Fun!

Don


----------



## BigMac420 (Apr 14, 2021)

JSWTDI09 said:


> If all of the requirements are met and it still doesn't work right - there is something wrong. If you know someone with a VW specific scan tool, you could scan for fault codes (there is probably one or more). However, your best bet is probably a visit to your VW dealer. You paid for an excellent warranty, you might as well use it.
> 
> Have Fun!
> 
> Don


I have come to the conclusion that my 2019 Volkswagen Jetta is a piece of s*** and that's why the auto start stop doesn't work...


----------



## OEMplusCC (Jan 27, 2013)

Since no one mentioned this yet. If you only hold your foot lightly on the brake pedal it wont shut off. Thats how I actually control when i want it off or not.

Also, if you do at least one small creep it wont shut off. 
Also, moving steering while standing won't shut it off

Sent from my Nokia 6.1 using Tapatalk


----------



## blueimp (Sep 5, 2019)

(edit) nm this post is 2 yrs old lol.


----------



## ewaurbanska (2 mo ago)

wassi104 said:


> Thanks for the reply. I don’t understand why it’s not working the. All the parameters are met. Even after driving for a while it still won’t shut off after I come to a stop. Is there a way to reset it?


 I have the same problem, 3 times car in service, they updated the software, still the same problem🙈


----------



## OhioSpyderman (Jul 21, 2021)

Check your battery voltage (with a multi-meter).
I had the same issue with my 2021 until I realized my battery voltage was well less than 12 volts (at rest).
Apparently the one of the factors in the start/stop system is that the battery need to be above some level (unknown) to work.
If below, the car keeps running (and that makes GOOD sense to me...why would you want your car to shut off if the possibility exists that it CAN'T restart?)
I put my maintainer on it for a few weeks, and now my battery reads well above 12 volts, and the start/stop system works.

That said, I don't care for the start/stop - stop/start thing at ALL. So I installed a $17 device that defeats it.
Worst idea ever for an automobile, IMO.

Bob.


----------



## ewaurbanska (2 mo ago)

OhioSpyderman said:


> Check your battery voltage (with a multi-meter).
> I had the same issue with my 2021 until I realized my battery voltage was well less than 12 volts (at rest).
> Apparently the one of the factors in the start/stop system is that the battery need to be above some level (unknown) to work.
> If below, the car keeps running (and that makes GOOD sense to me...why would you want your car to shut off if the possibility exists that it CAN'T restart?)
> ...


Thank you
My car was in service, they check the battery, I’m still observing the system, after the software was updated😉


----------



## slats (Oct 30, 2008)

OhioSpyderman said:


> Check your battery voltage (with a multi-meter).
> I had the same issue with my 2021 until I realized my battery voltage was well less than 12 volts (at rest).
> Apparently the one of the factors in the start/stop system is that the battery need to be above some level (unknown) to work.
> If below, the car keeps running (and that makes GOOD sense to me...why would you want your car to shut off if the possibility exists that it CAN'T restart?)
> ...


What device please?


----------



## OhioSpyderman (Jul 21, 2021)

slats said:


> What device please?





https://www.aliexpress.us/item/3256802797710581.html?spm=a2g0o.order_list.0.0.274f1802ZwB6wb&gatewayAdapt=glo2usa4itemAdapt&_randl_shipto=US



Bob.


----------



## slats (Oct 30, 2008)

Thanks 👍🏻


----------



## OhioSpyderman (Jul 21, 2021)

It takes a few weeks to get from China, but WELL worth the wait....

Bob.


----------

